# Kwangchul Youn



## loveopera (May 11, 2014)

I am busy compiling a performance database of Kwangchul Youn. Does anybody know when he made his debut at the Bayerische Staatsoper/Bavarian State Opera (Munich) and in in what opera/role. Any additional information (dates/casts etc.) on other roles performed there will also be appreciated, especially prior to 2011.


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

I assume that you've already seen this.

http://operabase.com/a/Kwangchul_Youn/9977


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

^ the Operabase list is not complete even for this year (not sure in his case but I tried another singer I saw this year and found the recital wasn't there).


----------



## BaronScarpia (Apr 2, 2014)

I think it was Gurnemanz in 2011 (http://www.bayerische.staatsoper.de...mJnN1Y2hzdHI9cGFyc2lmYWw-~service~archiv.html) - scroll down to April 2011.

Here's his site with all of his engagements:
http://www.kwangchulyoun.info/download.htm


----------



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

I can't be sure if it's the same singer as I don't have my program anymore, but I _think_ he was the one I saw as Achilla in GIULIO CESARE last June in the US.


----------

